# GUI for File ACLs management

## fghellar

Does anyone know of a GUI/frontend to the getfacl/setfacl tools?

----------

## LinuxRocks

I know this is a REALLY old thread, but I was looking for this same thing. What I found was that the file manager in Webmin worked great to add ACLs to files and directories.

I would like a standalone X app for this, but I suppose it just doesnt exist yet.

ACLs are sweet, so I think that we will see some soon.

Joe

----------

## Cossins

Would be good to see in Konqueror/Nautilus...

- Simon

----------

## LinuxRocks

Actually, that would be the best. To impliment it in the two most used file managers as you mentioned.

Joe

----------

## pjp

 *LinuxRocks wrote:*   

> I know this is a REALLY old thread, but I was looking for this same thing.

 Thanks for searching!  :Very Happy: 

A quick Google turned up this, which seems Nautilus oriented.  Not sure how current it is.   Since ACLs are security orinted, moving from OTW.

----------

## LinuxRocks

Cool. Thanks for the info. I have that app but it doesnt work. I have e-mailed the developer of the app to ask for assistance.

Thanks again for looking that up!!!

Joe

----------

